# Portline Hobbies



## THE TYCO MAN

Is Portline's Hobby Center a good reputable place to buy from? They got a nice starter set of the new Lionel/American Flyer FasTrack system. My old tube track has seen better days and running trains ain't fun on it!


----------



## markjs

I've purchased a number of items from Portlines over the years. Yes, they are reputable and can be trusted. (Some of their current offerings are better priced than the winning bids on Ebay!) Check out all the options on the home page; there are some hidden gems in there.


----------



## 2genflyers

Doug (the owner) is a great guy. Very responsive... when he's not at a show. He's very "hands-on" in the business and I suspect he has a small staff. The result is personal service, but sometimes a little delayed shipping orders out. I know it's a small nit to pick. Modern-day "you'll have it yesterday" shipping from big online firms with automated inventory picking and super-special deals with the big carriers has spoiled all of us. Portline might take a couple extra days, especially immediately before or after a trade show, but you'll get it. He's also excellent to consult with on tech stuff. His inventory of small parts is also amazing.

His website lists his trade-show schedule which might be helpful.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I have dealt with Doug @ Port Lines quite often, even met him at the York, PA Shows last year. He is very much as 2genflyers has described him. Intelligent and diligent on his Flyer knowledge, a good businessman to work with. Yes, he sometimes is slow getting your order out. But I've dealt with others who are much, much worse. As long as he is not tied up with a show (check his calendar on the Home page) he usually gets your order out within a week. I have yet to be disappointed with missing anything he did not have in stock. That being said, he must carry a large inventory to be able to provide parts so readily. The only manufacturing issue that has occurred with me is that the reverse unit fingers he has seem to be just a tad too long to contact the drum precisely where they need to. However, a minor bend with the needle-nose and they work fine. And he cannot be blamed for the workmanship of these parts, he only provides them. His prices are more than fair on most items v. any train show or eBay. His charge for shipping is based on total value of order. So be cautious how much you order so as to get the most of your shipping charges. For example, his normal $6 shipping charge works for merchandise up to $99 last time I checked. You'll want to get as much as possible for that charge. I usually get extra parts to keep in inventory -- reverse unit fingers, steam loco brushes and springs, lube wicks, wheels, axles, couplers, etc. That way I'm set in case I need something and I do not have to wait for an order or pay the full shipping charge for a $5 order.

With that, here is an example of another dealer I won't use as well as some others....

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13807


----------



## Strummer

Everything that's been said so far I agree with.

Plus, because Doug does post a calendar of his schedule, you can pretty much estimate when your stuff will be sent to you.

All in all, a great guy to deal with.

Mark in Oregon


----------



## flyernut

I agree with everything except the shipping delay. My stuff has always been shipped promptly.


----------



## Strummer

flyernut said:


> I agree with everything except the shipping delay. My stuff has always been shipped promptly.


Actually,that's always been the case with me too...Mark in Oregon


----------



## flyernut

flyernut said:


> I agree with everything except the shipping delay. My stuff has always been shipped promptly.


My first hi-cup with PortLines.. I ordered parts 2 weeks ago this Thursday and still haven't received them. I'll give him until Thursday, then I'll call.


----------



## alman

flyernut said:


> My first hi-cup with PortLines.. I ordered parts 2 weeks ago this Thursday and still haven't received them. I'll give him until Thursday, then I'll call.



Sorry !

For a few seconds I could not figure out what Hi-CUPS were !


Then the light shone ! ... ... HICCUPS ! 










I am not laughing at you , it just struck me funny !


----------



## flyernut

alman said:


> Sorry !
> 
> For a few seconds I could not figure out what Hi-CUPS were !
> 
> 
> Then the light shone ! ... ... HICCUPS !
> 
> 
> View attachment 25486
> 
> 
> I am not laughing at you , it just struck me funny !


You're going to have to get a lot nastier if you want to p+++++ me off,lol.Momma told me NEVER type and send emails when you have 2 hits of vicidine in you,lol.. And I know who that black cat is too,lol.. I used to watch him as a kid.... FELIX!!!!!.. And you may laugh at me anytime you want buddy!! Laughter is good for the soul!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Hmmm, checked his online calendar and it seems normal hours. Can't understand -- it has never taken more than 2 weeks for my orders to arrive. Hope it isn't becoming a standard service??


----------



## flyernut

Parts came today..


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I ordered parts on March 6 around noon. When I got home, I already had email messages confirming both the order and the PayPal payment. Now it is March 22 and I'm still waiting for the parts. I like Port Lines for their parts, but I'm surprised at the delay for shipping when all the parts I ordered are in stock. I specifically checked his calendar knowing they would be closed at this time for a show. So I ordered early to avoid the closure. Yet I guess I got caught up in it anyway.


----------



## T-Man

PortLine is local for me. The Wilmington Show is this weekend and he shuts down the week before. If that helps. I am missing this show. There are others


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

So that I can resolve any issues that might sway someone's view of Port Lines, I contacted him yesterday (today is 4 weeks since placing my latest order) to inquire about the order since it had not yet been shipped. Today I found a message sent last night that listed tracking info through USPS and another message directly from Doug that apologized for the delay. Apparently the original order sheet may have been misplaced, not sure. But Doug rectifed the issue immediately upon finding out about the delay. Therefore, Port Lines is still my first choice for American Flyer parts, not that this would have changed anything. And Doug is still a man who deals fairly and properly in this business.


----------



## flyernut

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> So that I can resolve any issues that might sway someone's view of Port Lines, I contacted him yesterday (today is 4 weeks since placing my latest order) to inquire about the order since it had not yet been shipped. Today I found a message sent last night that listed tracking info through USPS and another message directly from Doug that apologized for the delay. Apparently the original order sheet may have been misplaced, not sure. But Doug rectifed the issue immediately upon finding out about the delay. Therefore, Port Lines is still my first choice for American Flyer parts, not that this would have changed anything. And Doug is still a man who deals fairly and properly in this business.


I agree 110% and will always continue to do business with him.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Mistkes do happen. I'm not infallible myself. Doug has been a good person for parts and advice. I woud never consider anyone else at this point. I just felt I had to clear any negative thoughts that may have surfaced considering the unusual delay before my order shipped. 'Nuff said.


----------

